# problem with MOTO GP 08



## timour (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a problem with motogp 08.I get into the game put when i am waiting for getting into the race the game throwing me out to desktop and that message appears:

"Launcher.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

any solusions?:4-dontkno


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello timour, and welcome to TSF

Can you please specify your system specs? So we know why this is happening.


----------



## timour (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks! intel pentium 4, cpu 3.00 ghz 512 mb of ram

before that problem i was playing the game but there was a problem.The bike's speed was too slow.top speed was about 50km/h.the problem was that i copied only crack and not the cruise.dll.I done it and now i can't play because it throwing me out...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you said that you copied a crack!!!

PLEASE READ THE RULES!!!

we don't help with any illegal or cracked and pirated games


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

this thread will be closed now


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

@ gamesfreak: DO NOT give any more information out on this forum.on how to use cracks!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Thread closed. Please see this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-information-banned-topics-195209.html

Cracks often cause problems like the one you're having. I suggest you reinstall the game, and play using the original disc. If you still have problems after that, post a new thread, and we will help you sort it out.


----------

